# is the 2.5L rabbit motor considered a VR5???



## sp3ctor (Mar 18, 2008)

I bought a 2008 rabbit about 2 months ago. when i bought it i didnt think about it that much but now its starting to bug me what the hell is the 2.5L called? is it just 2.5L because thats pritty friggen boring. So i thought id ask the ppl here if it is a VR5 so i can put the badging on my car and not look like a jackass. i know the VR5 is a 2.3 and its european but is ther any chance that the 2.5 is the same since it has same hp and same torque.


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: is the 2.5L rabbit motor considered a VR5??? (sp3ctor)*

no, its an inline 5 cyd, different design


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

A VR motor layout is similar to a V layout, except that the angle is much smaller than a typical V. We have an inline 5 as mentioned above. I wouldn't put that badging on... though I have seen a white rabbit here in Van with that badge. Weaksauce if you ask me.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (david8814)*

As mentioned above..the "VR" motors VW uses are very narrow angle, with a single cylinder head. Unlike regular V block motors and inline motors..the cylinders are not perpendicular to the block/head mating surface..the cylinder shape at the surface of the block is ellipical, not round. The 2.5L motor is just the old tried and true 2.0L 4cy with another cylinder grafted on...and timing chain instead of TB..no TB jobs in our future!


----------



## shipo (Jan 3, 2006)

Funny thing, over the years I've owned I4s (both blown and not), an I5 (1982 Audi GT Coupe), V6s, I6s, Slant-6s, a VR6 (1995 Passat GLX), and V8s.
I liked'em all (errr, except that train-wreck of an engine that came in my 1970 Vega) and don't find that there is any more status for having one engine layout over the other (although I do appreciate the smoothness from I6 engines). They're just engines desigened to do a specific job for the specific car they're installed in. Personally, I'd get a pretty good cuckle at the expense of anybody who put a "VR5" logo on a U.S. spec Rabbit or Jetta.


----------



## sp3ctor (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re:*

thanks guys. i knew i shoulda just asked around on this site instead of looking online i got my answer and it took less then 10 hours lol. and now that i think of it 2.5L sounds like its nothing but it has some balls so ill stick with that badge and keep my car a sleeper. 
noone ever expects the little white rabbit to hop as fast as it does.


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Re: (sp3ctor)*

debadge. keep them guessing.


----------



## dubass (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_debadge. keep them guessing.

i concur. that, and its cleaner http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*BADGES! We don't need no stinking BADGES!*


----------



## mclothier (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Re: (dubass)*

i second that.


----------



## a3vr (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (mclothier)*

did I hear debadge???
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Funny you guys mention debadging. I finally got around to debadging mine yesterday and it does look a helluva lot cleaner.


----------



## thecabsleeper (Jun 14, 2007)

*Re: (AHTOXA)*

I lost everything but the bunny. Gotta represent a little...
Besides, the AWE exhaust will tell anyone whats under the hood...


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Re: (dumbassmozart)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dumbassmozart* »_debadge. keep them guessing.

And slap on a set of GTI brakes...they'll see those red calipers and big discs filling the wheels and really wonder what you're runnin!


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

keep the vw logos on though. i had my front off for a lil while and when i pulled up to my work one day, this guy outside said "nice car, is that a colbalt?" i was pissed...


----------



## sp3ctor (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: (thecabsleeper)*

desided to take the advice and debadge but also kept the rabbit just moved it over a smidge to the right to make it more centered looks badass


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

hahahahahah
hey David8814 - i saw that guy in the white rabbit with the VR5 badge as well. twas le gay.
i guess putting an 'i5' badge looks kinda silly...


----------



## jpimp61 (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Re: (dubass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubass* »_*BADGES! We don't need no stinking BADGES!*









Where we're going their are no badges


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

@ oldschool860-45:
I'm not really a huge fan of badges... Unless it reads "ALPINA" and "B3."


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (david8814)*

rep the bunny ... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm gonna rep the rabbit 2.5 even after the turbo is done going in just to sleep that much more


----------

